# Palm Tungsten T3 Review :-)

## Magnum44

Hola, como prometí, ya he welto de las vacaciones en Andorra y al final me he decidido por comprar un Palm Tungsten T3. Lo que me decidió por este pda y no otro fue la pedazo de pantalla que tiene (que se ve de coña!) y el procesador. Mas que nada, porque un pocket pc con la mitad de procesador te cuesta lo mismo... y sin una pantalla tan tocha (pe. Ipaq 1940)

El palm en si es una maravilla, te puedes desplazar por los menús y no tienes que esperar nada. En cuanto a velocidad va tremendo. Otra característica que quiero resaltar, es que puedo ver DivX a pantalla completa (320x480) con un programa llamado MMPlayer   :Smile:  La unica pega en cuanto a esto es que es preferible recomprimir lo que quieras ver en el palm debido a la capacidad de la SD que tengas, no pretendas meter una peli de 700 megas... Lo que si se puede hacer es recomprimirla para que ocupe 100 megas y meterla en la SD. Que en mi caso es una SD Sandisk de 256 Megas, a compartir con la camara digital que tambien me compré alli.

En cuanto al software para el palm, hay toneladas de soft por ahi, mucho gratuito y mucho shareware, de todas maneras comprar un programa para palm cuesta sobre los 10$ o 15$. Asi que tampoco se arruina uno. Actualmente tengo instalado poco software: 

-Acrobat reader: Para poder leer libros en cualquier lado. 

-Novii Remote: Para controlar TVs, Videos y de todo como si fuese un mando a distancia universal.

-Top Secret : Este es un gestor de passwords encriptado. Sirve para proteger passwords o lo que tu quieras mediante una contraseña.

-MMPlayer: Visor de peliculas sin tener que pasarlas al formato del palm. Poco a poco le van metiendo mas compatibilidad con mas codecs.

-Currency: Este es un conversor de monedas que puedes actualizar por internet con los tipos de cambio.

-BDicty: Diccionario que contiene un monton de extensiones de ficheros (nunca sabes cuando te puede hacer falta).

-SlovoEd: Diccionario INMENSO de traduccion entre idiomas. Actualmente solo tengo metido ingles y español, pero hay ruso, sloveno, hungaro... la hostia vamos.

-Collins: Otro diccionario de ingles a castellano.

-PiMover: Este es un gestor de ficheros. Por defecto el Palm OS no trae uno.

-pTelnet: Aplicacion de telnet.

-Plucker: GUI para ver webs online descargadas con JPluckX

-WebPro: Navegador de internet.

-Avantgo: Archiconocido navegador offline, está muy bien, pero solo tienes 2 megas de webs gratis.

Linux:

De cara a compatibilidad con linux, en general bastante bien. Se hecha de menos un programa un poco mas "bonito"   :Laughing:   graficamente hablando, ya que el Jpilot es feo como pegarle a una madre. Este es el principal programa que hay para linux para comunicarse con el palm, lo que son las sincronizaciones, instalar soft nuevo... La pega que le veo a parte de ser muy feo, es que le faltan cosas, como por ejemplo poder explorar la tarjeta SD que tiene dentro el palm o explorar la memoria interna de este. Por este motivo, no se pueden instalar fotos o divx directamente en el palm, ya que este no reconoce el formato.

Con el evolution tengo entendido que se puede sincronizar, pero aun no he descubierto cómo (pronto caerá   :Twisted Evil:  )

Tambien se hecha de menos un daemon en linux que se encargue de sincronizar el palm solo con darle al boton de la estacion de carga, tal y como se hace en windows, sin tener que abrir antes el Jpilot.

Tambien existe un programa muy curioso, tanto para linux como para windows (java powered!  :Wink:  ) se llama JPluckX y es un Plucker. El programa en si, se encarga de descargar las webs que tu le digas y reformatearlas para poder verlas en el palm. La pega es que no funciona todo lo bien que se desearia. Yo lo uso principalmente para sustituir el AvantGo ya que este es de pago, solo tienes 2 megas gratis.

En resumen, el cacharro es una gozada y muy util (si veis mi agenda flipais) la compatibilidad con linux es bastante buena, pero tiene sus fallos. De todas maneras, se puede perfectamente vivir sin windows, si dispones de un lector de tarjetas compatible con linux  :Mad:  .

Si teneis alguna pregunta, sobretodo esos que tambien estaban como yo buscando un pda. Ya sabeis donde ponerlas. De cara a mi Tungsten T3 os responderé en todo lo que pueda. Que sepais que estoy muy contento con el cacharro y no me arrepiento para nada de haberme comprado palm en lugar de pocket pc   :Laughing: 

Ah, tambien os recomiendo una web dedicada a palm-eros   :Shocked:  http://www.tecnopalm.com .

A ver si entre todos acabamos montando una comunidad Gentoo-Es-Palm  :Embarassed: 

Un saludooooooo!!!

----------

## elnioni

Me alegra saber que te has decido por una T3. Papa Noel, me dejo a mi otra.. y te aseguro que no te vas a arepentir de tu compra.

Sobre el evolution, es totalmente compatible..

----------

## Camulus

Yo estoy en vias de comprarme una de esas y todo se orienta hacia la Palm Tungsten E (en dos palabras, por la diferencia de precio y por que la T3 tiene unas funcionalidades que no necesito, la verdad). Alguien sabe como anda de compatibilidad en sincronización con KPIM? (korganizer, kmail, kaddressbook... proximamente integrado en Korganizer?)

Saludos

----------

## kabutor

Si, otra T3 por aqui, como programas mas o menos los mismos, aqui van algunos de los que yo tengo: 

SmbMate que es para poder navegar por la red samba via bluetooth por ejemplo

Filez Un organizador de ficheros.

iRogue Un roguelike para la palm

ScummVM para la palm, hace poco me acabe el Day Of The Tentacle

pssh para acceder via ssh, esta en version alfa pero es muy bueno.

En cuanto al Plucker, es una pena que en Gentoo no haya un ebuild de plucker, pq el Plucker Desktop funciona muy bien, es como el Jpluck pero mas avanzado..Yo intente compilarlo pero no lo he conseguido nunca.

A ver si alguien me recomienda un navegador de internet, pq el webpro ese me hace petar la conexion Bluetooth.. o algo tengo yo mal..

Sobre lo de darle al boton y q salte solo el jpilot, creo haber leido por ahi algo referente a eso y a los kernels 2.6 pero no se nada seguro.

EDIT: y un par de urls www.freewarepalm.com y www.palmopensource.com  :Smile: 

----------

## Magnum44

En cuanto a como compilar el JPluckX, tienes q tener en cuenta que es un programa JAVA. Asi que primero lo tienes que compilar con javac, el cual generará un fichero .jar, luego solo tienes que ejecutarlo con java -jar jpluckx.jar (Un coñazo por cierto...)

En cuanto a los programas que nombras (Kabutor), voy a instalarlos ya, a ver si los encuentro. Ya llevaba yo tiempo buscando un cliente SSH para el palm y los demas tambien los voy a probar   :Cool: 

Ah, yo tengo un problema que no doy solucionado. Tengo un Sony Ericsson T610 y el tema de escribir los mensajes en el palm y enviarlos a traves del movil via bluetooth con el programa que trae de serie... a veces me funciona y otras veces no! Es rarisimo y no se por donde cogerlo. Cuando me funciona simplemente lo envia y punto, pero cuando falla me dice que la configuracion con el teléfono debe estar mal. Le doy a configurar en la misma ventana del error, luego a prueba en la ventana de conexion con el movil y la prueba la pasa perfectamente identificando el movil y todo...

A alguien le pasa esto tambien? Se me acaba de ocurrir enviar por IR los mensajes... puede que lo que falle sea el bluetooth... mmm Voy a probarlo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kabutor

no, si lo del Jpluck lo tengo instalado, pero es que en la particion Windows tengo metido el Plucker Desktop que es una aplicacion mas completa, muy similar al Jpluck.

Lo del bluetooth, pues hombre, yo estoy esperando que saquen algun parche, pq cuando me pasa lo q a ti, q simplemente no funciona pq no le da la gana le tengo que hacer un reset en el boton de detras de la palm y ya funciona..

 :Sad: 

----------

## Magnum44

Alguien me puede aconsejar algun programa para enviar SMS escritos en el palm a traves de un movil (T610) via Bluetooth?? A poder ser gratix!

No se porque el programa que trae el T|T3 a veces funciona y a veces no? alguien sabe algo? si es un bug o es problema mio?

A alguien mas le pasa?

----------

## el_Salmon

Yo tengo una Palm Zire 71 y lo que mas hecho en falta es sincronizar con Evolution. Antes cuando usaba debian me funcionaba con gnome-pilot y gnome-pilot-conduits pero ahora cuando ejecuto gpilotd casca. 

Lo bueno que tiene gnome-pilot es que es un demonio que monitoriza el puerto USB y cuando le das a la base para sincronizar lo detecta automaticamente y sincroniza. Se puede arrancar desde KDE, aunque por supuesto se pierde el applet en la barra de tareas.

 *Quote:*   

> que el Jpilot es feo como pegarle a una madre

 

El jpilot usa las librerias Gtk 1.2, eso depende del estilo que tengas puesto. Yo uso Geramik y la apariencia es bastante aceptable.

Respecto a lo de enviar SMS , a mi me pasaba lo mismo, hasta que empezo a funcionarme. Uso el infrarrojos y el driver generico para moviles GSM porque para mi querido Sony T-300 no hay driver especifico. Creo que la solucion es escribir un mensaje SMS y darle al boton de Salida en vez de Enviar para que deje el mensaje en la bandeja de salida y luego puedas darle a Enviar y Comprobar. Lo malo de esto es que tu Palm termina almacenando todos los SMS recibidos y encima duplicados y no manera de borrar todos los SMS de golpe.

 *Quote:*   

> ScummVM para la palm, hace poco me acabe el Day Of The Tentacle 

 

¿como grabas las partidas con ScummVM? porque a mi no me dejaba.  solo me dejaba activar el autoguardado cada 5 minutos.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kabutor

tienes q crear un directorio saves dentro de ScummVM en la SD card  :Smile: 

----------

## Camulus

Pues eso.. ya no podia más y finalmente ha caido, pero en mi caso, la hermana pequeña de la T3, la nueva Palm tungsten E. que hay que decir? Tampoco no iba a utilizar el bluetooth, así que ..  :Wink: 

Respecto a la fealdad de Jpilot, bueno, pues lo es, si. que le vamos a hacer? Pero en mi caso, al usar yo korganizer y kaddressbook, me he decantado por el kpilot. al princicpio algún problema para ver por donde me salia la palm, pero una vez pude verla (/dev/usb/tts/1), la sincronización fue viento en popa bidireccionalmente.

En cuanto a instalar programas, bueno... he sido tentado por el lado oscuro de la fuerza y lo hago desde windows. Me he dado cuenta de que muchos programas muy buenos (p.e. risco viewer de fotos - increible) tienen su aplicacion conversora en windows y tal. Por que he sucumbido? bueno, si tenemos en cuenta que instalar programas nuevos y demás se hace de forma esporádica (cuando ya tienes tu sistema construido), bien puedo hacerlo en windows. 

A mi lo que me interesa hacer en linux es el trabajo diaro: las sincronizaciones de agenda, correo, plannings y avantgo. Y eso ya lo tengo (menos el avantgo que estoy en ello). 

Así que ya sabeis, si alguna duda, encantado de responderosla... y no en guiri, eeeh Magnum44!   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Camulus

El KPILOT me sincroniza perfectamente el korganizer y el kadressbook EXCEPTO las fechas de los cumpleaños/aniversarios!!! A alguien más le ha pasado eso?

----------

## kabutor

por lo visto las nuevas palm  traen los cumpleaños, cosa que antes no traian, e igual por ahi venga el problema.

El problema en realidad es q casi todas las apps para Palm estan muy anticuadas-...  :Sad: 

Por cierto para instalar programas en la palm pilot-xfer -i nombre_prog.pdb o .prc otra cosa es si esas aplicaciones han de "contrastarse" con el servidor en la maquina, lo cual se suele hacer mejor en windows, Ejemplo el Plucker Desktop  :Sad: 

Ah! y el desarrollo del jpluck se ha abandonado, lo lei el otro dia en la web de Plucker..

 :Confused: 

----------

## alexlm78

yo tambien estoy por comparme un bicho de esos pero aun no me decido aunn por cual espty entre dos

Palm Tingsten T3

o 

Sharp Zaurus SL 5500

si alguno puede darmeuna manita para que me decida se lo agradeceria.

----------

## kabutor

te digo lo que dicen en /. en una noticia que ha salido hoy.

Si la quieres para trabajar y como agenda y demas una Palm

Si la quieres para "toquetear" jugar con ella y hacer cosas mas chulas la Zaurus, lo q pasa es q al menos aqui la dif. de  precio es abismal.

----------

## Magnum44

Alguien sabe si existe un conducto para el gpilotd para actualizar avantgo? es que es lo q le falta. Y... alguien sabe como se instalan aplicaciones desde el gpilotd? Se hacerlo con pilot-xfer y con el jpilot, pero quiero tenerlo todo en un solo programa  :Smile: 

Asias!

----------

## bpeople

 *Camulus wrote:*   

> Pues eso.. ya no podia más y finalmente ha caido, pero en mi caso, la hermana pequeña de la T3, la nueva Palm tungsten E. que hay que decir? Tampoco no iba a utilizar el bluetooth, así que .. 
> 
> Respecto a la fealdad de Jpilot, bueno, pues lo es, si. que le vamos a hacer? Pero en mi caso, al usar yo korganizer y kaddressbook, me he decantado por el kpilot. al princicpio algún problema para ver por donde me salia la palm, pero una vez pude verla (/dev/usb/tts/1), la sincronización fue viento en popa bidireccionalmente.

 

Yo también estoy entre la E y la T3, ya que algunas funcionalidades de la T3 no las voy a usar y el dinero tampoco sobra  :Wink: . ¿Qué tal te sincroniza con KMail, .... con KPilot? Supongo que la funcionalidad tanto para la E como la T3 con KPilot será equivalente, ¿o me equivoco?

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## el_Salmon

 *Quote:*   

> Yo también estoy entre la E y la T3

 

Saludos bpeople, me alegro de verte por estos foros   :Wink: 

Si como dice Camulus la tungsten E sincroniza sin problemas por /dev/usb/tts/1 entonces no te preocupes por los programas. Yo he tenido en mis manos la Tungsten E porque la tiene un compañero mio, tiene muy buena pinta (pesa poquisimo!!). Lo unico que no me gusta es que no viene con el Cradle (base de sincronizacion estandar de Palm) sino que vienen por separado el cable USB y el de alimentacion, como en las Palm de gama baja (Zire y Zire 21).

----------

## Magnum44

Hombre... yo tengo la T|T3 y he de decir que el craddle es un poco coñazo. Está bien si no lo mueves nunca del sitio, pero cuando te vas por ahi con el portatil y el palm, llevarse el craddle tambien, es un coñazo. Aunque para esto yo uso el Bluetooth, eso que al parecer solo uso yo   :Laughing: 

Por que todo el mundo dice q no usaria el BT? si es la hostia de comodo, el usb "dongle" de BT para el sobremesa/portatil de cuesta 5k pelas y puedes conectarte a internet desde el palm o sincronizar sin tener el palm conectado al cable... A mi personalmente es una de las razones que me impulsaron a comprar el T3, aunque le fata el WiFi para ser completo del to!

En cuanto a sincronizacion con kpilot, es lo unico q me falta por probar, como no uso kmail y toas esas aplicaciones... pues poco me llama la atencion. De toas maneras ya te digo que con evolution va de miedo; tareas, contactos, citas, alarmas... todo se sincroniza a la perfeccion.

----------

## bpeople

Gracias por los comentarios Magnum44. Yo el BT al menos recién comprado el PDA no lo usaría porque ni en el portátil ni en el sobremesa lo tengo (tengo un SonyEricsson T68 que sí lo tiene), y así de golpe, gastarme otras 5k me vendría mal (pero no lo descarto para el futuro porque me encantan tener todas las funcionalidades posibles). Mi decisión estaba más bien por el dinero a gastar, aunque me gustaría hacer el esfuerzo para la T3 que es la que me gusta más (como a todos xD). A ver si alguien me comenta qué tal se sincroniza con KMail que es el cliente que uso (junto con el resto de KPim).

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Yo también estoy entre la E y la T3 
> 
> Saludos bpeople, me alegro de verte por estos foros  

 

¿Qué tal el_Salmon?

Saludos.

----------

## Camulus

Respecto a la T|E, pues me sincroniza con koranizer perfectamente (ahí ninguna queja) y bastante bien con kaddressbook (peca en detallitos como   :Crying or Very sad:  que no exporta cumpleaños y que la direcciones de correo de casa te las pasa a la Palm como si fueran las de trabajo.. por ahi debe haber forma de arreglarlo.. o les meto un bug al los de kde que flipan!   :Very Happy: 

Pesa poquisimo, la compré el 04/02/2003 y estamos a 10 y no la he tenido que cargar aun (no veo divx ni escucho mp3, eh!) asi que para un uso normal y racional la bateria tira de nassos!!!

Vamos, que estoy contentísimo con mi sencilla, pero económica, compra.

Saludos,

----------

## bpeople

Gracias por la respuesta Camulus. Así que en principio sólo hay pequeñas minucias a la hora de sincronizar con KOrganizer, KMail, etc. Sobre todo, para lo que quiero el PDA es para esto, citas, agenda completa, y poder ver mi correo (sobre todo offline, bajado en el sobremesa con KMail) para consultar mis cosas.

Otra cosa que he mirado es la compatibilidad con los documentos de OO. La única opción parece ser guardar o bien en .rtf o .doc de MS. Tampoco me parece un gran problema porque apenas uso OO.

Ya sólo me queda ver si puedo contar con cierto préstamo por adelantado para poder elegir entre E|T.

Un saludo.

----------

## Camulus

No te he asegurado kmail, porque aun no me he decidido a utilizarlo (la verdad es que, en mi caso, no le veo funcion a eso de leer los correos off-line o poderlos contestar sentado en un banco del parque   :Wink:  )

----------

## bpeople

 *Camulus wrote:*   

> No te he asegurado kmail, porque aun no me he decidido a utilizarlo (la verdad es que, en mi caso, no le veo funcion a eso de leer los correos off-line o poderlos contestar sentado en un banco del parque   )

 

Oido cocina  :Wink: . La principal que le veo es la de que me mandan algún documento al mail, cuando quiero consultarlo en otro momento, me es más fácil encontrarlo buscándolo en el mensaje de correo que en mis carpetas de documentos. También me parece interesante contestar algún correo (cortito) y luego que se manda desde el ordenador.

Saludos.

----------

